# Belledejour



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

perché hai chiuso il thread?
solo perché persa ti ha, come si dice in termine tenico, fatto fare una figura di merda?
dai avanti, confrontiamoci


----------



## Old alesera (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> perché hai chiuso il thread?
> solo perché persa ti ha, come si dice in termine tenico, fatto fare una figura di merda?
> dai avanti, confrontiamoci



eccomi!! sono io Belle.....dimmi tutto Angelo!


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

ormai è di moda chiudere i post


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*.Angelo*

Sinceramente vi state accanendo troppo...lei commentava solo la reazione senza dignita della moglie tradita...nessun sbeffeggiamento!!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Novembre 2008)

ma un bel: ma che ce frega ma che c'importa no??


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sinceramente vi state accanendo troppo...lei commentava *solo la reazione senza dignita della moglie tradita...*nessun sbeffeggiamento!!


qua ci sono traditrici e tradite.
la dignità non c'entra una fava.


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> perché hai chiuso il thread?
> solo perché persa ti ha, come si dice in termine tenico, fatto fare una figura di merda?
> dai avanti, confrontiamoci



Non ho letto tutti gli interventi perchè son troppi, semmai dopo.
Ripeto le risposte che volevo le ho avute.


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> *Non ho letto tutti gli interventi perchè son troppi, semmai dopo.*
> Ripeto le risposte che volevo le ho avute.


però li hai contati  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e te ne sei rallegrata.


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*Brugola*

Certo....certo....è come dici tu..la dignità non c'entra....!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Novembre 2008)

Non so chi abbia la laurea in dignità per poter valutare la dignità altrui ...sicuramente non ce l'ha chi è amante.


Però ho letto che molti di chi accusava di mancanza di dignità faceva parte della corte che s'inchinava a Chen che proclamava la dignità ontologica dell'essere umano, che non c'azzecca nulla con la dignità dei comportamenti di cui si cercava di discutere in quel contesto ...ma in questo ha trovato pacifico definire senza dignità una reazione impulsiva e umana nata dal dolore.


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> questo ha trovato pacifico definire senza dignità una reazione impulsiva e umana nata dal dolore.


si può solo sperare che come spesso succede la ruota giri


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non so chi abbia la laurea in dignità per poter valutare la dignità altrui ...sicuramente non ce l'ha chi è amante.
> 
> 
> Però ho letto che molti di chi accusava di mancanza di dignità faceva parte della corte che s'inchinava a Chen che proclamava la dignità ontologica dell'essere umano, che non c'azzecca nulla con la dignità dei comportamenti di cui si cercava di discutere in quel contesto ...ma in questo ha trovato pacifico definire *senza dignità una reazione impulsiva e umana nata dal dolore.*


Dolore provocato dal traditore/traditrice e riversato su un estraneo/a.


----------



## Old belledejour (20 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sinceramente vi state accanendo troppo...lei commentava solo la reazione senza dignita della moglie tradita...nessun sbeffeggiamento!!


Ormai è di moda scagliarsi contro qualcuno. 
Non mi stupirei se vi telefonasse per scendere in massa. 
Che poi son sempre gli stessi eh.


Non rispondo più.
Il diversivo giornaliero ve l'ho dato.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sinceramente vi state accanendo troppo...lei commentava solo la reazione senza dignita della moglie tradita...nessun sbeffeggiamento!!


e no oscuro.
lei ha cercato di riemergere dalla patetica figura lasciando intendere che ha provocato. quasi come se non fosse vero quello che aveva scritto. poi è comparsa persa che fa presente che quel post l'ha scritto e ops, chiude il thread.


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Dolore provocato dal traditore/traditrice e riversato su un estraneo/a.


è così incomprensibile eh? 
magari non sarà giusto ma abbastanza comprensibile.


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*No dico*

POI SONO IO.....POI NON é VERO CHE PERSA PROVOCA GRATUITAMENTE!!!


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ormai è di moda scagliarsi contro qualcuno.
> Non mi stupirei se vi telefonasse per scendere in massa.
> Che poi son sempre gli stessi eh.
> 
> ...


peccato che tu dica così.
cmq ..fai come credi


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> è così incomprensibile eh?
> magari non sarà giusto ma abbastanza comprensibile.


Guarda che parlo delle cose che ho vissuto IO sulla mia pelle. Erano lettere e non telefonate ma di dignità nemmeno l'ombra. E lei era l'amante...


----------



## Old Toujours (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Dolore provocato dal traditore/traditrice e riversato su un estraneo/a.


dicesi orgoglio ... su valori esasperati diventa superbia ...  ma ad esserne privi è un dramma per se stessi ...


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*Persa*

OLtre ad esser ciò che sei...HAI ANCHE LA MEMORIA CORTA....HO FATTO LA GUERRA A CHEN MENTRE TU GIRAVI AMABILMENTE LA TESTA ALTROVE....TUTTO PUOI DIRE TRANNE CHE FACEVO PARTE DELLA CORTE DI CHEN!!!!!!PENSA A TE ......!!!


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Guarda che parlo delle cose che ho vissuto IO sulla mia pelle. Erano lettere e non telefonate ma di dignità nemmeno l'ombra. *E lei era l'amante*...


scusa ma sarà ben diversa la cosa no??


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> POI SONO IO.....POI NON é VERO CHE PERSA PROVOCA GRATUITAMENTE!!!


... non cominciare a scrivere maiuscolo, dddai ... sei andato cosi bene fino a poco fa


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> scusa ma sarà ben diversa la cosa no??


insomma...com'era capitato a me: l'amante del mio ex marito mi chiamava incazzata perchè avevo ancora rapporti con (allora) mio marito


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> scusa ma sarà ben diversa la cosa no??


No, non è diversa. Io non l'avrei chiamata mai. Chiamarla per cosa? Per pregarla di lasciarlo a me o coprirla di insulti? Ridicolo...


----------



## Old Toujours (20 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... non cominciare *a scrivere maiuscolo*, dddai ... sei andato cosi bene fino a poco fa


quando lo fa ... oscureggia ...








pardon


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*Persa*

Ho segnalato il tuo messaggio...adesso voglio proprio vedere...cosa accade!!!!Marì....vedi che alla fine non provoco mai per primo??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ormai è di moda scagliarsi contro qualcuno.
> Non mi stupirei se vi telefonasse per scendere in massa.
> Che poi son sempre gli stessi eh.
> 
> ...


 
Ci telefonasse, chi?

Ma piuttosto che parlare al telefono io, personalmente, preferisco dirtelo qua, quello che penso: sei ridicola. Mi pare semplice.
Il prossimo passo quale sarà? Iscriverti a un forum di omosessuali e schernire i "ricchioni" per vedere le reazioni?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Dolore provocato dal traditore/traditrice e riversato su un estraneo/a.


 
un estraneo rispetto a lei, ma non un estraneo ai fatti, o vuoi dire di si?
non mi pare che qualcuno sia andata ad aspettarla sotto casa per bastonarla, o che le abbiano rigato la macchina. ha ricevuto una, mille telefonate. E' così grave?


----------



## Old ASTRA (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No, non è diversa. Io non l'avrei chiamata mai. Chiamarla per cosa? Per pregarla di lasciarlo a me o coprirla di insulti? Ridicolo...


 
Quoto.
Non ho seguito il precedente thread ma vi dico la mia. Secondo me l'amante non c'entra un cavolo nel rapporto di coppia, non trovo giusto che il tradito se la prenda con lui, è il traditore che ha sbagliato.


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No, non è diversa. Io non l'avrei chiamata mai. Chiamarla per cosa? Per pregarla di lasciarlo a me o coprirla di insulti? Ridicolo...


ridicoli siamo spesso mk
se dietro c'è un grande dolore essere un pò comprensivi ci distingurebbe.
ma non è indispensabile


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Dolore provocato dal traditore/traditrice e riversato su un estraneo/a.


 La questione del mio post era il definire priva di dignità la tradita.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No, non è diversa. Io non l'avrei chiamata mai. Chiamarla per cosa? Per pregarla di lasciarlo a me o coprirla di insulti? Ridicolo...


 
quindi, siccome tu non l'avresti mai fatto, chi lo fa è automaticamente da biasimare o non meritevole di comprensione?


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> un estraneo rispetto a lei, ma non un estraneo ai fatti, o vuoi dire di si?
> non mi pare che qualcuno sia andata ad aspettarla sotto casa per bastonarla, o che le abbiano rigato la macchina. ha ricevuto una, mille telefonate. E' così grave?


Sì.


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Il prossimo passo quale sarà? Iscriverti a un forum di omosessuali e schernire i "ricchioni" per vedere le reazioni?


o ad un sito canaposo e minacciare tutti di denuncia alla polizia postale


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*Angelo*

Mi trovi d'accordo,non doveva chiuderlo il post...nonostante tutto continuo a creder che ne io ne belladejour siamo per sbeffeggiare persone tradite...ci mancherebbe!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì.


sì a quale domanda e secondo quali canoni?


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quindi, siccome tu non l'avrei mai fatto, chi lo fa è automaticamente da biasimare o non meritevole di comprensione?


Ognuno porta il proprio contributo qui dentro, dettato dalla propria esperienza e dal proprio modo di vedere le cose. Non mi sembra sbagliato. Quello che disapprovo sono gli insulti verso chi allarga gli orizzonti.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi trovi d'accordo,non doveva chiuderlo il post...nonostante tutto continuo a creder che ne io ne belladejour siamo per sbeffeggiare persone tradite...ci mancherebbe!!


 
lei l'ha fatto oscuro. che quelle risate siano vere o di fantasia, l'ha scritto. permetti che la si possa accusare di tutto ciò di cui è stata accusata? o deve per forza passare per la martire?


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sì a quale domanda e secondo quali canoni?


Sì è grave. Secondo i MIEI canoni. Devo rispondere secondo la morale comune?


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ognuno porta il proprio contributo qui dentro, dettato dalla propria esperienza e dal proprio modo di vedere le cose. Non mi sembra sbagliato. *Quello che disapprovo sono gli insulti verso chi allarga gli orizzonti*.


allarga orizzonti ?
me li linki please?


----------



## Old sperella (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ognuno porta il proprio contributo qui dentro, dettato dalla propria esperienza e dal proprio modo di vedere le cose. Non mi sembra sbagliato. *Quello che disapprovo sono gli insulti verso chi allarga gli orizzonti.*


? in che senso Mk ?


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho segnalato il tuo messaggio...adesso voglio proprio vedere...cosa accade!!!!Marì....vedi che alla fine non provoco mai per primo??


... ma ignorare qualche volta NO?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Suvvvvia!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Novembre 2008)

Su angelino, lasciati allargare gli orizzonti


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Su angelino, lasciati allargare gli orizzonti


mi si è stretto un orizzonte....
me lo slarghi un filino ??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ognuno porta il proprio contributo qui dentro, dettato dalla propria esperienza e dal proprio modo di vedere le cose. Non mi sembra sbagliato. Quello che disapprovo sono gli insulti verso chi allarga gli orizzonti.


questa non è la risposta alla domanda che ti ho fatto.

siccome tu non l'avresti fatto, chi lo ha fatto / lo farà, è da biasimare e non è meritevole di comprensione?
merita di essere preso per il culo per quello che è il suo dolore solo perché TU non avresti reagito come ha reagito lei/lui?


----------



## Old Toujours (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ognuno porta il proprio contributo qui dentro, dettato dalla propria esperienza e dal proprio modo di vedere le cose. Non mi sembra sbagliato. Quello che disapprovo sono gli insulti *verso chi allarga gli orizzonti*.


veramente la persona in questione mi pare tutto tranne che larga di orizzonti .... anzi ... se si stringe ancora un po' non ci stà più neanche il neurone ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Su angelino, lasciati allargare gli orizzonti



































































sei una cazz0na formato famiglia.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> veramente la persona in questione mi pare tutto tranne che larga di orizzonti .... anzi ... se si stringe ancora un po' non ci stà più neanche il neurone ...


 
è già morto per asfissia


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*Marì*

Perchè loro ignorano me?Adesso voglio vedere...cosa c'entrava chen?la corte di chen?poi ho ragione a pensare di persa quel che penso o no?Adesso aspetto.....!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non so chi abbia la laurea in dignità per poter valutare la dignità altrui ...sicuramente non ce l'ha chi è amante.
> 
> 
> Però ho letto che molti di chi accusava di mancanza di dignità faceva parte della corte che s'inchinava a Chen che proclamava la dignità ontologica dell'essere umano, che non c'azzecca nulla con la dignità dei comportamenti di cui si cercava di discutere in quel contesto ...ma in questo ha trovato pacifico definire senza dignità una reazione impulsiva e umana nata dal dolore.





oscuro ha detto:


> POI SONO IO.....POI NON é VERO CHE PERSA PROVOCA GRATUITAMENTE!!!





oscuro ha detto:


> OLtre ad esser ciò che sei...HAI ANCHE LA MEMORIA CORTA....HO FATTO LA GUERRA A CHEN MENTRE TU GIRAVI AMABILMENTE LA TESTA ALTROVE....TUTTO PUOI DIRE TRANNE CHE FACEVO PARTE DELLA CORTE DI CHEN!!!!!!PENSA A TE ......!!!





oscuro ha detto:


> Ho segnalato il tuo messaggio...adesso voglio proprio vedere...cosa accade!!!!Marì....vedi che alla fine non provoco mai per primo??


Dai per una volta accolgo la tua provocazione.
Tu sei irrimediabilmente scemo.

Segnala!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Novembre 2008)

a me sembra tanto che qui tutti quelli che fanno gli aperti, con gli orizzonti spalancati sian solo eterni indecisi che non hanno il coraggio di prendere una posizione.

E lo dimostrano i fatti.. alla fine non mi sembra proprio siano più felici o soddisfatti di altri, anzi!!


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*Gia fattò*

E la scema hai dimostrato di esser tu per l'ennesima volta....!!!


----------



## Old sperella (20 Novembre 2008)

OT : minchia che palle con 'sto Chen , sembra un cadavere che ogni tanto viene resumato  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì è grave. Secondo i MIEI canoni. Devo rispondere secondo la morale comune?


no, ma di fatto le tue risponde mancano di un qualsiasi straccio di morale. brutto dirsi, ma tant'è.


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

*ot*



sperella ha detto:


> OT : minchia che palle con 'sto Chen , sembra un cadavere che ogni tanto viene resumato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sperellina..mi hai votato come madonnina?


----------



## Old Toujours (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> è già morto per asfissia


e un po' anche di solitudine ...


----------



## Old Toujours (20 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> OT : *minchia che palle con 'sto Chen* , sembra un cadavere che ogni tanto viene resumato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quoto


----------



## Old Confù (20 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La questione del mio post era il definire priva di dignità la tradita.


Persa....per quanto mi riguarda, nn è priva di dignità a priori...

per me dovrebbe vedersela col marito...picchiarlo, mollarlo perdonarlo...facesse quello che vuole...anche chiamare l'amante e darle della *******...ma non pensare che la colpa della rottura stia nell'amante di per sè *evitare di raccontarsela e chiamarla solo per dire che lei è una ******* e l'uomo tornerà da lei...*Qui che nn ci siamo per me...Lui nn è il trofeo, non è la vittima sedotta è uno ******* che gioca con entrambe alla pari,(ovviamente non per tutti i casi) solo che l'amante ha la facoltà di scegliere e la tradita no...e questo è ancora peggio!!!

Allo stesso modo io ne ho le palle piene delle amanti che entrano qua dentro dando delle stupide, cieche alle tradite perchè nn si accorgono di quanto nn le ami più il marito!!!
Anche loro, *evitare di raccontarsela, perchè certo tutti i drammi descritti(da questi traditori) nn equivalgono a verità*, altrimenti il mondo sarebbe pieno di gente masochista!!!!


----------



## Old sperella (20 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> sperellina..mi hai votato come madonnina?


Non ho votato no , tra le tre non so chi scegliere  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , come dice Asu poco più su non ne sono felice  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ps : ma sicure sicure di voler fare le madonnine ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dai per una volta accolgo la tua provocazione.
> *Tu sei irrimediabilmente scemo.*
> 
> Segnala!


Persa!


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ridicoli siamo spesso mk
> * se dietro c'è un grande dolore essere un pò comprensivi ci distingurebbe.*
> ma non è indispensabile



Ugnuno e' norma di se stesso  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  vedi Brugoli'?

Tante a dire di essere delle farfalle e poi passono sopra come:


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Non ho votato no , tra le tre non so chi scegliere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


attura attenta a cussu chi faisi


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*Avete*

Avete ragione...purtroppo a qualcuna brucia sentirsi dire e definire ciò che è.....!!!Che palle con sto chen!!


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ugnuno e' norma di se stesso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> OT : minchia che palle con 'sto Chen , sembra un cadavere che ogni tanto viene resumato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non ho riesumato Chen, ma una questione da lui posta e che era stata plaudita da chi ora accusa di mancanza di dignità chi, da tradita reagisce impulsivamente.
Chi è questo qualcuno è ricavabile dalla storia del forum.
Probabilmente tu, fortunatamente per te, ti sei persa un anno di insulti.


----------



## Old sperella (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> attura attenta a cussu chi faisi


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Non ho votato no , tra le tre non so chi scegliere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eddai...stappa il crodino e metti la x sulla brugola!!!


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*Angelo*

Adesso chi è?COsa c'entravo io?cosa c'entrava chen?Adesso ditemi dove ho sbagliato....purtroppo ho sempre ragione....!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> e un po' anche di solitudine ...


era come la particella di sodio dell'acqua lete







questa è la versione durante la telefonata


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Novembre 2008)

non ho ancora detto la mia, anche se è simile a quella di tanti altri. Penso che innanzitutto una bella pedata di quelle forti nei maroni al mio uomo non gliela toglierebbe nessuno (almeno gli passano gli stimoli...). Poi l'amante...beh, è meglio  lei che non mi capiti a tiro. 
Innanzitutto quando ci si scopazza allegramente un uomo (anche donna x carità) sposato si deve mettere in conto che nel caso in cui tutto venisse a galla beh...l'altra potrebbe anche non prenderla esattamente con filosofia. Si parla di dignità....ha + dignità chi cerca di salvare il proprio matrimonio o chi cerca di intrufolarsi in quello di un'altra persona x distruggerlo. Ha + dignità chi tra le lacrime chiama l'amante del marito o chi si fa spupazzare in un hotel (macchina, etc) perchè non può permettersi di vivere la propria relazione alla luce del sole?


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*Persa*

Mai condiviso il chen pensiero sulla dignità...se hai le prove linkale...se no sei una buffona....!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Persa....per quanto mi riguarda, nn è priva di dignità a priori...
> 
> per me dovrebbe vedersela col marito...picchiarlo, mollarlo perdonarlo...facesse quello che vuole...anche chiamare l'amante e darle della *******...ma non pensare che la colpa della rottura stia nell'amante di per sè *evitare di raccontarsela e chiamarla solo per dire che lei è una ******* e l'uomo tornerà da lei...*Qui che nn ci siamo per me...Lui nn è il trofeo, non è la vittima sedotta è uno ******* che gioca con entrambe alla pari,(ovviamente non per tutti i casi) solo che l'amante ha la facoltà di scegliere e la tradita no...e questo è ancora peggio!!!
> 
> ...


 Ma è tutto vero.
Poi quando càpita ...ognuno reagisce come può...e nessuno può definire la vittima priva di dignità: la vittima è vittima.


----------



## Old sperella (20 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ho riesumato Chen, ma una questione da lui posta e che era stata plaudita da chi ora accusa di mancanza di dignità chi, da tradita reagisce impulsivamente.
> Chi è questo qualcuno è ricavabile dalla storia del forum.
> Probabilmente tu, fortunatamente per te, ti sei persa un anno di insulti.


Dico in generale Persa , ogni tot leggo questo nick , puntualmente fiumi di parole pro o contro questo personaggio , che non ho pressochè letto e da quel poco mi è sembrato un troll colto e niente di più .
Ma visto che è andato via , e visto che a quanto ho capito , con la sua presenza ha creato / ampliato delle spaccature nel forum , forse sarebbe meglio farlo riposare in pace . 
Sulla questione dignità della persona tradita ti quoto .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso chi è?COsa c'entravo io?cosa c'entrava chen?Adesso ditemi dove ho sbagliato....purtroppo ho sempre ragione....!!!


ad essere proprio onesti onesti, la prima a tirare in ballo chen è stata proprio belle, sul suo thread... o ricordo male?


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ugnuno e' norma di se stesso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
questo si chiama allargare gli orizzonti!!!


----------



## Old Toujours (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> era come la particella di sodio dell'acqua lete
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> *non ho ancora detto la mia*, anche se è simile a quella di tanti altri. Penso che innanzitutto una bella pedata di quelle forti nei maroni al mio uomo non gliela toglierebbe nessuno (almeno gli passano gli stimoli...). Poi l'amante...beh, è meglio lei che non mi capiti a tiro.
> Innanzitutto quando ci si scopazza allegramente un uomo (anche donna x carità) sposato si deve mettere in conto che nel caso in cui tutto venisse a galla beh...l'altra potrebbe anche non prenderla esattamente con filosofia. Si parla di dignità....ha + dignità chi cerca di salvare il proprio matrimonio o chi cerca di intrufolarsi in quello di un'altra persona x distruggerlo. Ha + dignità chi tra le lacrime chiama l'amante del marito o chi si fa spupazzare in un hotel (macchina, etc) perchè non può permettersi di vivere la propria relazione alla luce del sole?


e noi non te l'abbiamo chiesta


----------



## oscuro (20 Novembre 2008)

*Angelo*

Persa si riferiva a me...cmq che c'entravo io.....questa è persa...!!


----------



## Old sperella (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ad essere proprio onesti onesti, la prima a tirare in ballo chen è stata proprio belle, sul suo thread... o ricordo male?


ricordi bene , e se non sbaglio aveva anche aperto un td su di lui qualche tempo fa


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Persa si riferiva a me...cmq che c'entravo io.....questa è persa...!!


ha fatto il tuo nick o tu ti sei sentito tirato in ballo?
(non ho letto tutto, ogni tanto mi assento, mi fanno lavorare :c_laugh


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> ricordi bene , e se non sbaglio aveva anche aperto un td su di lui qualche tempo fa


e chissà chi è sta belle


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mai condiviso il chen pensiero sulla dignità...se hai le prove linkale...se no sei una buffona....!!!


 Sai cosa me ne frega dei tuoi pensieri  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non ti ho neanche considerato, come non ti considero mai.
Ho voluto far notare che sei scemo perché: 1)non ti ho nominato 2) non avevo insultato nessuno.

Ora invece l'ho fatto: ti ho detto che sei scemo (per tre volte)...segnalali tutti e tre.
Altra attenzione non ne avrai ...attenzionati da te.


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e noi non te l'abbiamo chiesta












   siamo due madonnine troppo ganze


----------



## Old sperella (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ha fatto il tuo nick o tu ti sei sentito tirato in ballo?
> (non ho letto tutto, ogni tanto mi assento, *mi fanno lavorare* :c_laugh












  non c'è più religione


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Novembre 2008)

chi mi allarga gli orizzonti??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> chi mi allarga gli orizzonti??


 
io io mio amor


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ad essere proprio onesti onesti, la prima a tirare in ballo chen è stata proprio belle, sul suo thread... o ricordo male?


Veramente e' stata EmmeKappa, controlla bene


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> non c'è più religione


puoi dirlo forte


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io io mio amor


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> questo si chiama allargare gli orizzonti!!!



NO, la calata della farfalla


----------



## Old Toujours (20 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> chi mi allarga gli orizzonti??


tu mi dici quello che devo fare e io lo faccio ...  View attachment 2162


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Veramente e' stata EmmeKappa, controlla bene


 
ah ok, non ero sicura infatti


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO, la calata della farfalla


ammazzao della calata...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> tu mi dici quello che devo fare e io lo faccio ... View attachment 2162


 














se volete lo dico io, anche se ormai il mio accento sardo è sparito...





....


----------



## Old sperella (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se volete lo dico io, a*nche se ormai il mio accento sardo è sparito..*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








   sacrilegio


----------



## Old sperella (20 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Veramente e' stata EmmeKappa, controlla bene


ero convinta anche io fosse stata belle


----------



## Old Toujours (20 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> sacrilegio


no .... palla


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

*tutù tutù*



Toujours ha detto:


> no .... palla


tutino caro...votato hai?


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ammazzao della calata...


Faccio bene io a stare con i piedi ben solidi per terra?


Qua dentro a volte sembra di stare in un aeroporto, tutti che volano  

	
	
		
		
	


	














La domanda viene spontanea: Ma gli asini volano davvero?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> no .... palla





















ma se mi hai detto che sembro francese


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> tutino caro*...votato hai*?


----------



## Old Toujours (20 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> tutino caro...votato hai?


si angelo votai ... mi ha fatto una proposta in pm


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> ero convinta anche io fosse stata belle


Sei "distratta" cerca di essere "attenta"


----------



## Old Toujours (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma se mi hai detto che sembro francese


si ma nel senso che quando parli non si capisce un caxxo ...


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

*ma che racchione  sei?*



Toujours ha detto:


> si angelo votai ... mi ha fatto una proposta in pm


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> sacrilegio


non è esattamente vero sperellina. tranquilla


----------



## Old sperella (20 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sei "distratta" cerca di essere "attenta"


mi inginocchio sui ceci ?  

	
	
		
		
	


	











Toujours ha detto:


> si ma nel senso che quando parli non si capisce un caxxo ...















angelodelmale ha detto:


> non è esattamente vero sperellina. tranquilla


----------



## Old Confù (20 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e chissà chi è sta belle


per me Belle nn è Chen...

per me aveva iniziato il solito discorso in cui si sottolinea quanto la tradita oltre ad essere cieca, stupida, sia anche pazza...

ha visto che si è scaricato il putiferio e ha battuto in ritirata con la scusa della provocazione!!!!


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> per me Belle nn è Chen...
> 
> per me aveva iniziato il solito discorso in cui si sottolinea quanto la tradita oltre ad essere cieca, stupida, sia anche pazza...
> 
> ha visto che si è scaricato il putiferio e ha battuto in ritirata con la scusa della provocazione!!!!


ciao ghiottona..mi hai votata come madonnina?


----------



## Old Toujours (20 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


>


dai ... ti cambio la paglia se vinci ...


----------



## Old sperella (20 Novembre 2008)

OT : Bru , certo che l'associazione tra il tuo avatar e la scritta utente ...


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> OT : Bru , certo che l'associazione tra il tuo avatar e la scritta utente ...


 
modesta e parca


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> OT : Bru , certo che l'associazione tra il tuo avatar e la scritta utente ...


ma non è un'avatar...è la sua foto!


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e noi non te l'abbiamo chiesta


x una volta che volevo essere seria...


----------



## Old Toujours (20 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma non è un'avatar...è la sua foto!


ne ho anche una di quando fa ginnastica .. View attachment 2163


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

sto cercando uno struzzo con la faccia più da madonna ma niente...


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> ne ho anche una di quando fa ginnastica .. View attachment 2163


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no, ma di fatto le tue risponde mancano di un qualsiasi straccio di morale. brutto dirsi, ma tant'è.


Morale comune?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> si ma nel senso che quando parli non si capisce un caxxo ...


----------



## Old Confù (20 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ciao ghiottona..mi hai votata come madonnina?


ovvio, sono stata la terza a votarti!!!


----------



## Old matilde (20 Novembre 2008)

quoto tutti anche per il trade chiuso, Angelo ora ti voto Madonna.

- Mk, no, scusa ma i miei orizzonti sono sufficientemente aperti, o chiusi, da far rimbalzare le prese per il culo nei sentimenti, se i tuoi sono troppo aperti stai attenta che la corrente d'aria fa ammalare.

x Belle: ma ti sei resa conto di aver espresso una pochezza d'animo sia che sia vero quello che scrivi sia se sbeffeggi chi è tradito qui nel forum. Anche le amanti molte volte meritano una forma di rispetto, ma tu non ti sei resa degna nemmeno di questo appellativo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> sto cercando uno struzzo con la faccia più da madonna ma niente...


 Mi piace l'avatar brugola (bullone e dado), ma lo struzzo l'adoro ...l'avevo scaricato anch'io, ma poi l'hai usato prima di me.
Non cambiarlo!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> ovvio, sono stata la terza a votarti!!!


 
infatti considerati senza più una gemella!


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Veramente e' stata EmmeKappa, controlla bene


Esattamente. Brava Marì.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Morale comune?


 Perché non aprire un thread in disquisizioni culturali sulla morale? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Magari poi ci si capisce.
Dire che gli altri hanno mentalità ristretta attira insulti.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> ne ho anche una di quando fa ginnastica .. View attachment 2163


 


















  ma quanto è bella


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> quoto tutti anche per il trade chiuso, *Angelo ora ti voto Madonna.*
> 
> .


l'ho sempre detto che tu ne capisci una cifra


----------



## Old Toujours (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma quanto è bella


ovviamente come una madonna ...


----------



## Old Confù (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> infatti considerati senza più una gemella!


Mi spiace...ma solo lei è Bella come una Madonna....

e poi tra noi era già finita dopo tutte le volte che mi hai giurato amore e troieggiavi con Asu, Lettry e Taty!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> quoto tutti anche per il trade chiuso, Angelo ora ti voto Madonna.
> 
> - Mk, no, scusa ma i miei orizzonti sono sufficientemente aperti, o chiusi, da far rimbalzare le prese per il culo nei sentimenti, se i tuoi sono troppo aperti stai attenta che la corrente d'aria fa ammalare.
> 
> x Belle: ma ti sei resa conto di aver espresso una pochezza d'animo sia che sia vero quello che scrivi sia se sbeffeggi chi è tradito qui nel forum. *Anche le amanti molte volte meritano una forma di rispetto, ma tu non ti sei resa degna nemmeno di questo appellativo*.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Mi spiace...ma solo lei è Bella come una Madonna....
> 
> e poi tra noi era già finita dopo tutte le volte che mi hai giurato amore e troieggiavi con Asu, Lettry e Taty!!!!


 
non ho mai troieggiato con lettry! mi accusi di robe false


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché non aprire un thread in disquisizioni culturali sulla morale?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La modalità dell'insulto non mi piace mai. Soprattutto quando qualche nick apre discorsi diversi dal solito. E viene attaccato per quello. Poi se vogliamo raccontarci che siamo tutti buoni e bravi e senza peccato, beh scagliate pure le pietre...


----------



## Old Confù (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non ho mai troieggiato con lettry! mi accusi di robe false


meglius abundare quam deficere...


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non ho mai troieggiato con lettry! mi accusi di robe false


un pò troieggiato hai dai...


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> La modalità dell'insulto non mi piace mai. Soprattutto quando qualche nick apre discorsi diversi dal solito. E viene attaccato per quello. Poi se vogliamo raccontarci che siamo tutti buoni e bravi e senza peccato, beh scagliate pure le pietre...


ma se permetti c'è anche modo e modo di dire le cose. Lei ha candidamente dato alla moglie della donna senza spina dorsale perchè l'ha chiamata. a lei alla povera amante....e l'ha pure derisa...
ma sono cose che non stanno nè in cielo nè in terra. Qui non si tratta di moralismo ma di sensibilità


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> un pò troieggiato hai dai...


guarda qua il bue che dice cornuto all'asino


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma se permetti c'è anche modo e modo di dire le cose. Lei ha candidamente dato alla moglie della donna senza spina dorsale perchè l'ha chiamata. a lei alla povera amante....e l'ha pure derisa...
> ma sono cose che non stanno nè in cielo nè in terra. Qui non si tratta di moralismo ma di sensibilità


Non derisione della persona ma del gesto. Si può essere d'accordo o meno, è sacrosanto. Io non l'ho trovata offensiva, e rispondo da moglie tradita mai stata amante, quindi il dolore del tradimento so bene cosa sia. Sarò diventata insensibile, ma non mi pare proprio. Anzi.


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> guarda qua il bue che dice cornuto all'asino


ma con chi ????? 
dai..se mi ammalo tu parotirai con dolore al posto mio!!


----------



## Old Confù (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> guarda qua il bue che dice cornuto all'asino


Ma lei nn mi aveva fatto promesse...tu si!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma con chi ?????
> dai..se mi ammalo tu parotirai con dolore al posto mio!!


ti abbassi le mutande con chiuque possa darti un voto. vuoi negarlo? hai mandato anche un pm porno a un mio clone. clone che, piccola parentesi, vorrei far notare come NON ho usato per votarmi. perché sono corretta, IO.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Ma lei nn mi aveva fatto promesse...tu si!!!!


 
quanto sei pignola


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti abbassi le mutande con chiuque possa darti un voto. vuoi negarlo? *hai mandato anche un pm porno a un mio clone. clone *che, piccola parentesi, vorrei far notare come NON ho usato per votarmi. perché sono corretta, IO.


ma cosa dici luridona invidiosa????
a chi????
menti sapendo di mentina.


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non derisione della persona ma del gesto. Si può essere d'accordo o meno, è sacrosanto. Io non l'ho trovata offensiva, e rispondo da moglie tradita mai stata amante, quindi il dolore del tradimento so bene cosa sia. Sarò diventata insensibile, ma non mi pare proprio. Anzi.


al contrario di te io l'ho trovato offensiva e sbruffona. il gesto della moglie lo comprendo, anche se forse non lo farei. 
io non sono mai stata nè tradita nè amante....


----------



## Old Confù (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti abbassi le mutande con chiuque possa darti un voto. vuoi negarlo? hai mandato anche un pm porno a un mio clone. clone che, piccola parentesi, vorrei far notare come NON ho usato per votarmi. perché sono corretta, IO.


Hai 1 clone?!?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non derisione della persona ma del gesto. Si può essere d'accordo o meno, è sacrosanto. Io non l'ho trovata offensiva, e rispondo da moglie tradita mai stata amante, quindi il dolore del tradimento so bene cosa sia. Sarò diventata insensibile, ma non mi pare proprio. Anzi.


Era derisione della persona e affermazione di mancanza di dignità.
Se si legge e si scrive un po' difretta può capitare di aver letto male oppure può succedere di partire per la tangente e voler difendere una posizione presa ...ma poi si può andare a rileggere e se ci si rende conto di aver capito male o di essersi espressi male si può anche ammetterlo, eh.
La citazione di Chen e del discorso sulla dignità ontologica era per te.
E non l'ho fatta per polemica, ma per far notare che questo era un contesto in cui parlare di mancanza di dignità era fuori luogo e tantopiù da parte tua che concordavi sulla dignità inalienabile.


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> al contrario di te io l'ho trovato offensiva e sbruffona. il gesto della moglie lo comprendo, anche se forse non lo farei.
> io non sono mai stata nè tradita nè amante....


Ognuno ha le proprie opinioni. Io rispetto senza pensare che chi la pensa in modo diverso da me sia offensivo o sbruffone. Tutto qui. 
Delle volte anche le provocazioni servono alla riflessione.


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Delle volte anche le provocazioni servono alla riflessione.


solo quando toccano gli altri .....


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La citazione di Chen e del discorso sulla dignità ontologica era per te.
> E non l'ho fatta per polemica, ma per far notare che questo era un contesto in cui parlare di mancanza di dignità era fuori luogo e tantopiù da parte tua che concordavi sulla dignità inalienabile.


Persa puoi anche fare i riferimenti diretti a me quando di me parli, dove sta il problema? Concordavo sulla dignità inalienabile di chi?


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ognuno ha le proprie opinioni. Io rispetto senza pensare che chi la pensa in modo diverso da me sia offensivo o sbruffone. Tutto qui.
> Delle volte anche le provocazioni servono alla riflessione.


un momento non l'ho trovata offensiva e sbruffona perchè la vede diversamente da me. Sono in grado di rispettare le posizioni diverse dalle mie. ma come ha detto qualcun altro (non ricordo chi) non è bello deridere un gesto dettato dalla disperazione che tu stessa hai contribuito a creare (questo ovviamente non esclude lui, anzi...rinnovo la pedata). Ci vuole rispetto x la sofferenza


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Persa puoi anche fare i riferimenti diretti a me quando di me parli, dove sta il problema? Concordavo sulla dignità inalienabile di chi?












  ...se neppure ricordi cose per cui hai plaudito per mesi mentre veniva dato della cretina (a me ...e mi è andata bene ...è andata peggio a chi veniva considerato geniale o sexy...mica mi lamento) a chi diceva cose diverse... non so più che dirti


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> un momento non l'ho trovata offensiva e sbruffona perchè la vede diversamente da me. Sono in grado di rispettare le posizioni diverse dalle mie. ma come ha detto qualcun altro (non ricordo chi) non è bello deridere un gesto dettato dalla disperazione che tu stessa hai contribuito a creare (questo ovviamente non esclude lui, anzi...rinnovo la pedata). *Ci vuole rispetto x la sofferenza*


Siamo sicuri che la sofferenza faccia fare queste cose? E non l'orgoglio ferito?


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Siamo sicuri che la sofferenza faccia fare queste cose? E non l'orgoglio ferito?


entrambi


----------



## Old sperella (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ognuno ha le proprie opinioni. *Io rispetto senza pensare che chi la pensa in modo diverso da me sia offensivo o sbruffone.* Tutto qui.
> Delle volte anche le provocazioni servono alla riflessione.


no , ma a seconda di ciò che si dice ( in qsto caso scrive ) ci si fa l'idea di una persona e da lì il commento . Altrimenti facciamo tutti i buonisti love&peace e buonanotte .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Siamo sicuri che la sofferenza faccia fare queste cose? E non l'orgoglio ferito?


 Perché l'orgoglio ferito non provoca dolore?
Ma la questione non era se fosse opportuno o utile o nobile chiamare la complice ...quanto se fosse accettabile che chi lo fa venisse derisa.


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...se neppure ricordi cose per cui hai plaudito per mesi mentre veniva dato della cretina (a me ...e mi è andata bene ...è andata peggio a chi veniva considerato geniale o sexy...mica mi lamento) a chi diceva cose diverse... non so più che dirti


Persa scusa ma nell'ultimo anno ho avuto cose molto più importanti del forum delle quali occuparmi... Comunque Chen non scriveva in 101? Se è a lui che ti riferisci...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ognuno ha le proprie opinioni. Io rispetto senza pensare che chi la pensa in modo diverso da me sia offensivo o sbruffone. Tutto qui.
> Delle volte anche le provocazioni servono alla riflessione.


no, dici solo che è grave che qualcuno assuma un atteggiamento differente da quello che assumeresti tu nella stessa situazione


----------



## Old sperella (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Siamo sicuri che la sofferenza faccia fare queste cose? E non l'orgoglio ferito?


anche fosse l'orgoglio ferito ? ( e francamente mi suonerebbe meglio il silenzio in quel caso , piuttosto che la chiamata ) , a che pro lo sfottò ? Ti pare giusto ? A me no , neanche per sogno . Mi intristisce non poco .


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma la questione non era se fosse opportuno o utile o nobile chiamare la complice ...quanto se fosse *accettabile che chi lo fa venisse derisa*.


ti quoto.
e non parlo da moglie tradita


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

BASTA
CON
CHEN.​ 



CHE DUE COGLIONI.​


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> no , ma a seconda di ciò che si dice ( in qsto caso scrive ) *ci si fa l'idea di una persona* e da lì il commento . Altrimenti facciamo tutti i buonisti love&peace e buonanotte .


 
 Io critico o concordo su quello che si scrive. Non la persona. O meglio il nick.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Persa scusa ma nell'ultimo anno ho avuto cose molto più importanti del forum delle quali occuparmi... Comunque Chen non scriveva in 101? Se è a lui che ti riferisci...


 Quando eri nel forum del forum ti accupavi.
E' tutto in chiaro, non preoccuparti.


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no, dici solo che è grave che qualcuno assuma un atteggiamento differente da quello che assumeresti tu nella stessa situazione


Grave?


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quando eri nel forum del forum ti accupavi.
> E' tutto in chiaro, non preoccuparti.


Finirà all'inferno per i miei peccati. Pazienza. Persa i riferimenti precisi quando vuoi se vuoi, non posso rispondere sul nulla. Poi che mi piacciano le provocazioni intelligenti è vero.


----------



## Old sperella (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io critico o concordo su quello che si scrive. Non la persona. O meglio il nick.


sì concordi o critichi ciò che si scrive e piano piano ti farai anche l'idea della persona no ? Persona che usa un nick.


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Io critico o concordo su quello che si scrive. *Non la persona. O meglio il nick.*


Io questa cosa non l'ho mai capita  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   persona e nick non sono la stessa cosa? MAH!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> un estraneo rispetto a lei, ma non un estraneo ai fatti, o vuoi dire di si?
> non mi pare che qualcuno sia andata ad aspettarla sotto casa per bastonarla, o che le abbiano rigato la macchina. ha ricevuto una, mille telefonate. E' così grave?





Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì.





angelodelmale ha detto:


> sì a quale domanda e secondo quali canoni?





Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì è grave. Secondo i MIEI canoni. Devo rispondere secondo la morale comune?


sei così poco convinta di quello che affermi, che te ne dimentichi dopo mezz'ora


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io questa cosa non l'ho mai capita
> 
> 
> 
> ...


idem.
sembra che digiti sulla tastiera il criceto di molti


----------



## Old sperella (20 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> idem.
> sembra che digiti sulla tastiera il criceto di molti


idem
Compresi anche i personaggi creati ad arte , sono comunque creati da persone che usano nick


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> idem.
> sembra che digiti sulla tastiera il criceto di molti


il nick evidentemente è spesso una facciata dietro cui nascondersi e grazie alla quale fingersi ciò che non si è in realtà.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Finirà all'inferno per i miei peccati. Pazienza. Persa i riferimenti precisi quando vuoi se vuoi, non posso rispondere sul nulla. Poi che mi piacciano le provocazioni intelligenti è vero.


Evidentemente non erano abbastanza intelligenti e non corrispondevano al tuo pensiero se non ticordi il concetto.
Cerca tu tra i post di chen se vuoi ritrovare i tuoi post con gli applausi e ripassarti le provocazioni intelligenti.


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> idem.
> sembra che digiti sulla tastiera il criceto di molti


GIA"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   che strana sta cosa


----------



## brugola (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> il nick evidentemente è spesso una facciata dietro cui nascondersi e grazie alla quale fingersi ciò che non si è in realtà.


non per tutti


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sei così poco convinta di quello che affermi, che te ne dimentichi dopo mezz'ora


Hai ragione sono distratta. Ma non è per poca convinzione. Almeno adesso la penso così. Anni fa la pensavo diversamente. Si evolve, o si torna indietro, dipende dal punto di vista.


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non per tutti


mi tocca quotare lo struzzo...


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io questa cosa non l'ho mai capita
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Con tutti i cloni e le storie inventate? Marì...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non per tutti


ho scritto spesso, cazz0na. non essendo una regola fissa, pare ovvio che non mi riferivo a tutti.


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Con tutti i cloni e le storie inventate? Marì...


va beh, ma se ci son dei mitomani non è neanche colpa loro...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Hai ragione sono distratta. Ma non è per poca convinzione. Almeno adesso la penso così. Anni fa la pensavo diversamente. Si evolve, o si torna indietro, dipende dal punto di vista.


 
ma che stai a dì? hai cambiato idea dall'altro post a ora?
Monica per favore, cambiamo discorso perché ti dico onestamente che trovo che stia prendendo una piega imbarazzante, questo volersi per forza atteggiare a paladina della diversità


----------



## Old Angel (20 Novembre 2008)

Non comprendo perchè continuate a dire estranei...non so voi, ma almeno nel mio caso dove lui metteva la sua lingua...e altro inconsapevolmente ce la mettevo pure io, quindi proprio del tutto estraneo non era.


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma che stai a dì? hai cambiato idea dall'altro post a ora?
> Monica per favore, cambiamo discorso perché ti dico onestamente che trovo che stia prendendo una piega imbarazzante, questo volersi per forza atteggiare a paladina della diversità


UFFA! Ho cambiato idea sul tradimento. Chi mi leggeva anni fa in dol può confermare. E comunque nemmeno prima una telefonata del genere l'avrei trovata dignitosa.


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Novembre 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Non comprendo perchè continuate a dire estranei...non so voi, ma almeno nel mio caso dove lui metteva la sua lingua...e altro inconsapevolmente ce la mettevo pure io, quindi proprio del tutto estraneo non era.


non sono una che ride delle disgrazie altrui ma....mi hai fatto capottare!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Novembre 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Non comprendo perchè continuate a dire estranei...non so voi, ma almeno nel mio caso dove lui metteva la sua lingua...e altro inconsapevolmente ce la mettevo pure io, quindi proprio del tutto estraneo non era.


Hai ragione.
Il complice di un tradimento entra nell'intimità fisica, psicologica, sentimentale di una coppia ...non può poi pensare di tirarsene fuori quando viene chiamato a renderne conto.
Se il tradito non vuole aver nulla a che fare è una scelta di pulizia propria, non deve essere considerato un obbligo.


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Hai ragione sono distratta. Ma non è per poca convinzione. Almeno adesso la penso così. Anni fa la pensavo diversamente.* Si evolve*, o si torna indietro, dipende dal punto di vista.


Si, ma non si stranisce  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 se no e' una vera metamorfosi da cambiamento radicale.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> UFFA! Ho cambiato idea sul tradimento. Chi mi leggeva anni fa in dol può confermare. E comunque nemmeno prima una telefonata del genere l'avrei trovata dignitosa.


 Lo dici per orgoglio...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> UFFA! Ho cambiato idea sul tradimento. Chi mi leggeva anni fa in dol può confermare. E comunque nemmeno prima una telefonata del genere l'avrei trovata dignitosa.


*ma chi se ne frega di anni fa!?* stiamo parlando di quello che hai detto 35 minuti fa, e che hai negato ora! perché cacci fuori roba di anni fa?


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma che stai a dì? hai cambiato idea dall'altro post a ora?
> Monica per favore, cambiamo discorso perché ti dico onestamente che trovo che stia prendendo una piega imbarazzante, questo volersi per forza atteggiare a paladina della diversità


ma diversità da che??
ma la piantiamo di considerare diverso chi va contro corrente anche quando non c'è da andarci?? dietro ad una tastiera siam tutti capaci di fare quelli controcorrente, più faticoso è essere sempre e comunque sè stessi a costo di passar per noiosi e "moralisti" (quanto lo odio questo termnine)
mk oramai la conosciamo tutti. Ama le provocazioni solo se non la*riguardano direttamente*, nel caso segnala e piange dal maestro. Poi sguazza molto nelle provocazioni agli altri con tanto di deriosione e prese per il culo con le sue famose genuflessioni e amiccamenti (le faccine)
Io francamente mi sarei rotta di quelli che siccome non hanno un *****0 d'interessante da postare o da dire (vorrei sapere quanti tred ha aperto negli ultimi sei mesi) considerano divertenti le provocazioni adducendo poi (come ha fatto belle) sono fatte perchè ci si annoia ...


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo dici per orgoglio...


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Con tutti i cloni e le storie inventate? Marì...



Io sono sempre la stessa, e rispondo sempre alla stessa maniera  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e con il mio nome in chiaro  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  E' questo mi crea simpatie e antipatie .... ma a me piace essere cosi.


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> *ma chi se ne frega di anni fa!?* stiamo parlando di quello che hai detto 35 minuti fa, e che hai negato ora! perché cacci fuori roba di anni fa?


Per spiegare come si possa rimettersi in discussione Angelo. Non l'ho negato, l'avevo dimenticato, sarà l'età


----------



## Minerva (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sei una cazz0na formato famiglia.


 aggiungine una per me.spiace accodarmi ....ma questa è troppo bella


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io sono sempre la stessa, e rispondo sempre alla stessa maniera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E va bene Marì. Io invece sono cambiata, molto cambiata. E sto molto meglio ora.

ps il mio nome è come fosse in chiaro... e non solo il nome...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma diversità da che??
> ma la piantiamo di considerare diverso chi va contro corrente anche quando non c'è da andarci?? dietro ad una tastiera siam tutti capaci di fare quelli controcorrente, più faticoso è essere sempre e comunque sè stessi a costo di passar per noiosi e "moralisti" (quanto lo odio questo termnine)
> mk oramai la conosciamo tutti. Ama le provocazioni solo se non la*riguardano direttamente*, nel caso segnala e piange dal maestro. Poi sguazza molto nelle provocazioni agli altri con tanto di deriosione e prese per il culo con le sue famose genuflessioni e amiccamenti (le faccine)
> Io francamente mi sarei rotta di quelli che siccome non hanno un *****0 d'interessante da postare o da dire (vorrei sapere quanti tred ha aperto negli ultimi sei mesi) considerano divertenti le provocazioni adducendo poi (come ha fatto belle) sono fatte perchè ci si annoia ...


aaaalt! io qua dentro considero nessuno diverso. il fatto però che ci siano persone che si atteggino a questo, è innegabile, quelle che vogliono fare la voce fuori dal coro ad ogni costo e che probabilmente dicono anche ciò che non pensano pur di andare controcorrente; così come è innegabile che siano delle caricature ridicole.


----------



## Old matilde (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> l'ho sempre detto che tu ne capisci una cifra
















mi hai risparmiato i tasti in questo trade... ora continuo a leggere...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Per spiegare come si possa rimettersi in discussione Angelo. Non l'ho negato, l'avevo dimenticato, sarà l'età


senti monica, se io ti dico che il marrone mi fa cagare e dopo 10 minuti mi dimentico d'averlo detto, non faccio la faccia stranita o sorpresa di quella che casca dal pero, quando mi fai notare che l'ho detto... se veramente il marrone mi fa cagare.


----------



## MK (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> senti monica, se io ti dico che il marrone mi fa cagare e dopo 10 minuti mi dimentico d'averlo detto, non faccio la faccia stranita o sorpresa di quella che casca dal pero, quando mi fai notare che l'ho detto... se veramente il marrone mi fa cagare.


Hai ragione, sono tra le caricature o tra chi va controcorrente anche quando non lo pensa davvero? Così tanto per saperlo...


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E va bene Marì. *Io invece sono cambiata,**molto cambiata.* * E sto molto meglio ora.*
> 
> ps il mio nome è come fosse in chiaro... e non solo il nome...


Tutti si cambia, e' il tempo che ci modifica ... in meglio, come in peggio.


Ne sono contenta per te.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> aaaalt! io qua dentro considero nessuno diverso. il fatto però che ci siano persone che si atteggino a questo, è innegabile, quelle che vogliono fare la voce fuori dal coro ad ogni costo e che probabilmente dicono anche ciò che non pensano pur di andare controcorrente; così come è innegabile che siano delle caricature ridicole.


pirlona non mi riferivo a te!! se anche fosse..non trovi sia una provocazione intelligente??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> pirlona non mi riferivo a te!! se anche fosse..non trovi sia una provocazione intelligente??


perfetta per rompere la noia tra un'allargata di orizzonti e l'altra


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> perfetta per rompere la noia tra un'allargata di orizzonti e l'altra


ora sono a posto!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ora sono a posto!!!


anche io, dopo che mi hai allargato.

stasera ci lavoriamo ancora un po'?

intanto andrei pure a casa, che l'ora è tarda


----------



## Pocahontas (20 Novembre 2008)

20 pagine di messaggi dalle 13 alle 18. Ma in questo forum nesuno lavora? Belle, perchè hai perso il tuo tempo prezioso con questi nullafacenti?


----------



## Pocahontas (20 Novembre 2008)

Poi tutti a difendere la sciocca che telefona all'amante, la solidarietà femminile...che ipocrisia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Novembre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Poi tutti a difendere la sciocca che telefona all'amante, la solidarietà femminile...che ipocrisia.


 Forse non hai avuto tempo di leggere le moto più di venti pagine.
La questione era altra.
La solidarietà femminile dovrebbe essere richiesta alla tradita nei confronti di chi non è stata solidale?
E poi è mettersi sullo stesso piano chiamare l'amante (forse per questo per alcuni è una perdità di dignità? :carneval

	
	
		
		
	


	




   .
Io non mi sono sognata di farlo per non scendere al livello di chi non è stata solidale neppure con le sue figlie.
Che cavolo centra richiamarsi alla solodarietà femminile o alla sorellanza in vicende del genere.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Novembre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Poi tutti a difendere la sciocca che telefona all'amante, la solidarietà femminile...che ipocrisia.





Pocahontas ha detto:


> 20 pagine di messaggi dalle 13 alle 18. Ma in questo forum nesuno lavora? Belle, perchè hai perso il tuo tempo prezioso con questi nullafacenti?


continua a lavorare e a non avere tempo da perdere qua sul forum, và


----------



## Pocahontas (20 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse non hai avuto tempo di leggere le moto più di venti pagine.
> La questione era altra.
> *La solidarietà femminile* dovrebbe essere richiesta alla tradita nei confronti di chi non è stata solidale?
> E poi è mettersi sullo stesso piano chiamare l'amante (forse per questo per alcuni è una perdità di dignità? :carneval
> ...


I completely agree. La solidarietà femminile è stata citata da qualcuno in una pagina che ho aperto a caso, tirata in ballo per spiegare che le donne si divrebbero rispettare tra di loro. Ma perchè mai?! E gli uomini no?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Novembre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> I completely agree. La solidarietà femminile è stata citata da qualcuno in una pagina che ho aperto a caso, tirata in ballo per spiegare che le donne si dovrebbero rispettare tra di loro. Ma perchè mai?! E gli uomini no?


Le donne dovrebbero non essere in conflitto tra loro per miseri galletti.
Ma è uguale per due galletti che si beccano per un gallina.
Il fatto è che se qualcuno decide di tradire e qualcun'altro accetta di essere amante non esiste possibilità di solidarietà.


----------



## Mari' (20 Novembre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> I completely agree. La solidarietà femminile è stata citata da qualcuno in una pagina che ho aperto a caso, tirata in ballo per spiegare che le donne si divrebbero rispettare tra di loro. Ma perchè mai?! E gli uomini no?


Ma tu hai letto tutte le 27 pagine del post originario?

questo qua?

http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=9189


----------



## Pocahontas (20 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma tu hai letto tutte le 27 pagine del post originario?
> 
> questo qua?
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=9189


Ma ti pare che io leggo 27 pagine di post?!
Manco si fosse parlato di una pecora.


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Novembre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Ma ti pare che io leggo 27 pagine di post?!
> Manco si fosse parlato di una pecora.


Allora forse ti potresti risparmiare valutazioni così superficiali, non trovi?


----------



## Mari' (21 Novembre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Ma ti pare che io leggo 27 pagine di post?!
> Manco si fosse parlato di una pecora.



IO, prima di parlare, leggo, m'informo bene ... e poi scrivo.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Novembre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Ma ti pare che io leggo 27 pagine di post?!
> *Manco si fosse parlato di una pecora*.


ah!! perchè?? come non si parlava di pecore??


----------



## Old giobbe (21 Novembre 2008)

Mi sembra che alcuni siano stati un po' troppo duri con Belledejour. Lei ha sicuramente sbagliato a ridere della moglie tradita assieme alle amiche, ma non credo che questo sia nemmeno l'errore più grave che ha commesso nel corso del tradimento.
È giusto criticare l'azione sbagliata di Belledejour ma è sbagliato svilire la persona.
Se si critica il gesto, la persona in questione può capire, pentirsi e migliorare. Ma se si umilia la persona si ottiene l'effetto contrario.
Bisogna sempre distinguere l'azione sbagliata, che in se stessa ha pochissimo valore, dalla persona che lo compie che è eterna.


----------



## Mari' (21 Novembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Mi sembra che alcuni siano stati un po' troppo duri con Belledejour. Lei ha sicuramente sbagliato a ridere della moglie tradita assieme alle amiche, ma non credo che questo sia nemmeno l'errore più grave che ha commesso nel corso del tradimento.
> È giusto criticare l'azione sbagliata di Belledejour ma è sbagliato svilire la persona.
> Se si critica il gesto, la persona in questione può capire, pentirsi e migliorare. Ma se si umilia la persona si ottiene l'effetto contrario.
> Bisogna sempre distinguere l'azione sbagliata, che in se stessa ha pochissimo valore, dalla persona che lo compie che è eterna.








   come?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ma cosa dici?!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  anche tu hai letto le 27 pagine del suo post iniziale:
http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=9189



















   che "sagoma" che sei Giobbe  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   mi sembri Berlusconi  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   avanti dddai ... fammi CUCU' SUVVVIA


----------



## MK (21 Novembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Bisogna sempre distinguere l'azione sbagliata, che in se stessa ha pochissimo valore, dalla persona che lo compie che è eterna.


Ho qualche dubbio sull'eterna, visto che le persone sono in continua evoluzione e comunque magari si esagera per provocare reazioni, comunque concordo.


----------



## Old Confù (21 Novembre 2008)

Io la metterei sempre e comunque sullo stesso piano...

La moglie tradita chiama Belle per disperazione, probabilmente aggredendola...

non c'è dubbio è ferita e agisce guidata dal dolore...

Belle ne ride con le amiche, sicuramente un gesto un pò superficiale, visto che ride del dolore causato ad un'altra donna...

Ma se vogliamo considerare questo gesto in se e per se, Belle ne ride perchè sotto, sotto checchè ne dica che il marito è poi tornato da lei, che lei lo pensi innamorato sul serio(di lei e nn della moglie) sa invece benissimo dove stà di casa e le sue risate sono solo l'espressione di insicurezza e gelosia nei confronti di una donna che magari considera "inferiore" che però ha l'oggetto del suo desiderio!!!!


----------



## soleluna80 (21 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Io la metterei sempre e comunque sullo stesso piano...
> 
> La moglie tradita chiama Belle per disperazione, probabilmente aggredendola...
> 
> ...


 
questa mi sembra un'analisi molto corretta. Oacata e sensata. Quoto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Io la metterei sempre e comunque sullo stesso piano...
> 
> La moglie tradita chiama Belle per disperazione, probabilmente aggredendola...
> 
> ...


 
il che la renderebbe ancora più patetica.
una persona che cerca di mascherare il proprio dolore (come se questo fosse motivo di vergogna) schernendo e deridendo quello altrui, una persona che soffre e nonostante ciò si prende beffa dell'altrui dolore, non è altro che la triste rappresentazione di se stessa.

come per altro ha dimostrato ampiamente qua, cercando di giustificare le cagate dette facendole passare per uno scherzo. che oserei definire quanto meno di pessimo gusto, qua dentro, dove parecchie persone stan male per un tradimento subito.


----------



## Old Confù (21 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> il che la renderebbe ancora più patetica.
> una persona che cerca di mascherare il proprio dolore (come se questo fosse motivo di vergogna) schernendo e deridendo quello altrui, una persona che soffre e nonostante ciò si prende beffa dell'altrui dolore, non è altro che la triste rappresentazione di se stessa.
> 
> come per altro ha dimostrato ampiamente qua, cercando di giustificare le cagate dette facendole passare per uno scherzo. che oserei definire quanto meno di pessimo gusto, qua dentro, dove parecchie persone stan male per un tradimento subito.


Angy,
cosciamente lei ha fatto mille volte discorsi in cui traspariva quella sorta di senso di superiorità nei confronti delle tradite...

_Come fanno le tradite a nn rendersi conto di tutti gli indizi che i traditori lasciano in giro?!? Evidentemente vogliono raccontarsela...

_Ha appoggiato spesso e volentieri discorsi di questo tipo...Io credo che nn si renda nemmeno conto che al pari se la racconta anche lei, credendo in quell'uomo che è tutto bocca (come si direbbe qui da me...)...che promette e poi...Lei crede di avere in mano la situazione, ha agito un pò superficialmente...ma nn credo che sia la prima nell'ultima!!!!

Credo che ne abbia riso, perchè ha trovato paradossale che una donna (che magari sà di tutti i tradimenti del compagno...quindi nn solo del primo) si batta, accusando lei , per un uomo che tanto la tradirà di nuovo!!!

Ed ecco riconfermato lo stesso discorso

_Allora è vero che le tradite se la raccontano, visto che adesso questa donna sà per certo di avere le corna e nn molla la presa!!!

_Tanto vale meglio io, che dalla storia con lui ne sono uscita e sono io che nn lo rivoglio indietro!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Angy,
> cosciamente lei ha fatto mille volte discorsi in cui traspariva quella sorta di senso di superiorità nei confronti delle tradite...
> 
> _Come fanno le tradite a nn rendersi conto di tutti gli indizi che i traditori lasciano in giro?!? Evidentemente vogliono raccontarsela..._
> ...


Non capisco se la stai giustificando e nel caso, come riesci a farlo. Io non metto in croce gli amanti, metto in croce gli amanti stronzi e cinici, quelli che vogliono prendersi la ragione pur non avendola (e su questo non ci sono cazzi, cerchiamo di non raccontarcela per favore), quelli che non dimostrano il benché minimo rispetto per la gente, quelli che amano ad atteggiarsi a vittime delle circostanze giustificate dal fatto che "loro amano" (che il compagno/a ufficiale ami a sua volta, ovviamente non viene preso in considerazione). Trovarsi a fare l'amante può capitare, ma è sbagliato, errore giustificabile dal fatto che errare è umano (una volta, come ha detto - mi pare - verena), ma trovo tragicomico il non voler riconoscere l'errore. E' così difficile dire "per quanto spinta dai sentimenti, ho fatto una cazzata"? E' così difficile, QUANTO MENO, non mettere sul patibolo chi REALMENTE, di colpe, non ne ha, volendogliene addirittura accollare a tutti i costi? 
Si arriva poi a trattare i traditi da stronzi, perché non hanno fiutato nulla di strano. Se una persona si fida, non ha motivo di indagare per cogliere quei segnali che dovrebbero sconfessare il traditore. Se una persona si fida e poi scopre di aver riposto male la propria fiducia, che si debba poi pure prendere la parte della cretina, mi sembra veramente una cosa che non sta né in cielo né in terra.

Parafrasando Benigni chiedo "che deve fare uno perché se ne possa parlare  male? deve struprare le capre in via frattina?"


----------



## MK (21 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> chi REALMENTE, di colpe, non ne ha, volendogliene addirittura accollare a tutti i costi?


Le colpe stanno nella coppia.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Le colpe stanno nella coppia.


e quindi?
è una giustificazione per l'amante?
ma davvero non ti rendi conto di scrivere cose ridicole?


----------



## MK (21 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e quindi?
> è una giustificazione per l'amante?
> ma davvero non ti rendi conto di scrivere cose ridicole?


L'amante non c'entra Angelo. Si apre una crepa nella coppia, poi da lì dipende da entrambi, se recuperare o lasciare che la crepa si allarghi...


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Novembre 2008)

gli amori clandestini dovrebbero restare clandestini perché se sono nati così un motivo c'è. se vengono alla luce i risultati sono sempre grandissimi casini per tutti.
chi non vuole un amore clandestino sceglie prima; se non lo fa è perché non vuole cambiare niente.
questo è per le ragazze che si illudono di arrivare da qualche parte con uomini bugiardi.


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Io la metterei sempre e comunque sullo stesso piano...
> 
> La moglie tradita chiama Belle per disperazione, probabilmente aggredendola...
> 
> ...


A un'altra *Persona*, direi meglio, onde evitare speciose questioni sulla solidarietà femminile...


----------



## Mari' (21 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e quindi?
> è una giustificazione per l'amante?
> ma davvero non ti rendi conto di scrivere cose ridicole?


Angelo gradisci?


----------



## Old Confù (21 Novembre 2008)

Angy, nn è questione di giustificarla o meno...

sono profondamente realista,

Ovvio che tra amante(innamorata) e tradita quella che soffre di più, se la storia viene a galla, sia la tradita...non si transige su questo!!!!

Ma io giudico le reazioni e sulla base di quelle posso dirti, che le metto sullo stesso piano...perchè entrambe sono mosse da un senso di superiorità, l'una nei confronti dell'altra....

Non sarà giustificabile, ma anche la reazione di Belle è umana e metterla in croce mi sembra un attimo esagerato...Davvero per me come reazione e ripeto reazione, sono tanto quanto!!!

Belle rimarca il fatto che lui abbia scelto lei in fin dei conti, e che lei si sia tolta dalla storia...e che la tradita se la racconti pur avendo le prove del tradimento sotto gli occhi e preferisce prendersela con lei, piuttosto che col partner...

La moglie dal suo lato, si fa forte degli anni passati assieme, sà che il marito è fatto così....le da sicuramente altro(quindi la fedeltà nn è principale), l'amante gli è saltata addosso...e cose del genere...

Ognuna di loro si sente superiore all'altra per un motivo diverso...è una sfida fra tutte e due....
Per me stanno sullo stesso piano, che anche la tradita per me ne avrà dette di peste e corna di Belle, dandole dell'illusa e della solita ******* del momento...visto che credo sappia che il marito sia un traditore seriale!!!

Per me è solo un modo per aggirare il problema, che rimane sempre il rapporto fra i due!!!!

è un atteggiamento sia quello di Belle che quello della moglie che non mi piace alla stessa maniera....

Ma non certo per la risata che Belle si è fatta...piuttosto per il raccontarsela di entrambe!!!


----------



## Old Confù (21 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> A un'altra *Persona*, direi meglio, onde evitare speciose questioni sulla solidarietà femminile...


no,no io volevo proprio marcare la mano sulla solidarietà femminile che spesso in questi casi si forma....

e che poi al 95% si rivela falsa....perchè a posteriori una fà quasi sempre il gioco dell'altra mollando la presa!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> L'amante non c'entra Angelo. Si apre una crepa nella coppia, poi da lì dipende da entrambi, se recuperare o lasciare che la crepa si allarghi...


 
vorrei capire perché quando leggi acqua, rispondi parlando di mattoni e soprattutto interpreti a modo tuo quello che la gente scrive. *nessuno* qua ha detto che il problema nasce dall'amante. e soprattutto nessuno qua ha discusso perché una persona (uomo o donna che sia) vada a cercarsi una storia parallela o una semplice scopata (non vorrei che questa fosse vista come non-tradimento).
però, se permetti, dire che l'amante non c'entra è un'emerita cazzata. se vedi un ferito a terra e lo bastoni, non ne sei responsabile perché in origine non sei stato tu a ferirlo? se trovi una porta scassinata dai ladri e ne approfitti per farci un giretto anche tu e continuare a rubare i resti, sei innocente perché la porta non l'hai scassinata tu?
e comunque in tutto il discorso che si fa da ieri, non capisco cosa c'entrino le cose che stai dicendo tu.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Angelo gradisci?


volentieri  

	
	
		
		
	


	





dici che è meglio berci sopra?


----------



## Mari' (21 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> volentieri
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SI, ci sono pure due cannoli va!


----------



## Old Confù (21 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> SI, ci sono pure due cannoli va!


colpo bassissimo...sono a dieta!!!


----------



## Mari' (21 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> colpo bassissimo...sono a dieta!!!


Vabbe', un pezzettino mica ti uccide  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... ma proprio un pezzetto eh ...


----------



## Old Confù (21 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vabbe', un pezzettino mica ti uccide
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma secondo te, io vedo un cannolo con la ricotta e me ne calo solo un pezzetto?!?






 nn resisto!!!!!

e sono reduce dai pizzoli..Mari', tu li hai mai mangiati i pizzoli???dolci e salati?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> SI, ci sono pure due cannoli va!


non fare così che ai cannoli non resisto


----------



## Mari' (21 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Ma secondo te, io vedo un cannolo con la ricotta e me ne calo solo un pezzetto?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cosa sono?


----------



## Mari' (21 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non fare così che ai cannoli non resisto



A chi lo dici


----------



## Old Confù (21 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> cosa sono?


l'altro giorno mi dicevano che li fanno pure a Ct, ma io mai assaggiati....specialità di Sortino....

comunque, base di pasta per pizza....però più sottile e croccante...che all'interno viene condita con quello che vuoi....ragù, affettati e formaggio, verdure, porri besciamella, carne di cavallo e emmenthal...insomma quello che vuoi...

insomma vengono così, un disco di pasta sotto, al centro i condimenti(quindi è bello ripieno), e sopra a copertura un altro disco di pasta spoverizzato di sale, origano e parmiggiano!!!!


ah esiste anche la versione dolce...con dentro nutella, cioccolato bianco fuso, crema di fragole e panna, pistacchio....e sopra c'è al posto dell'origano o cioccolato fuso, o miele, o panna, o zucchero a velo!!!


----------



## Mari' (21 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> l'altro giorno mi dicevano che li fanno pure a Ct, ma io mai assaggiati....specialità di Sortino....
> 
> comunque, base di pasta per pizza....però più sottile e croccante...che all'interno viene condita con quello che vuoi....ragù, affettati e formaggio, verdure, porri besciamella, *carne di cavallo* e emmenthal...insomma quello che vuoi...
> 
> ...


Anatema!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Manco morta potrei mangiarli.


La versione dolce la provero', non mi sembra malaccio


----------



## Mari' (21 Novembre 2008)

*O T*

Confu' ma da te fa un po freddino oggi?


----------



## Old Confù (21 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anatema!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io i cavallini li adoro sia vivi, sia come bistecca...


----------



## Mari' (21 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Io i cavallini li adoro sia vivi, sia come bistecca...
















  pero' so anche che a CT sono grandi buongustai di questo Nobile animale


----------



## Old Confù (21 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> pero' so anche che a CT sono grandi buongustai di questo Nobile animale


Scherzi???? certo che lo so..CT è la patria della carne e del polpetto di cavallo!!!!Eccome se lo sò...vado a mangiare spesso....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> gli amori clandestini dovrebbero restare clandestini perché se sono nati così un motivo c'è. se vengono alla luce i risultati sono sempre grandissimi casini per tutti.
> chi non vuole un amore clandestino sceglie prima; se non lo fa è perché non vuole cambiare niente.
> questo è per le ragazze che si illudono di arrivare da qualche parte con uomini bugiardi.


 Saggezza leggo in te 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma è difficile da comprendere e accettare quando ci si è dentro.
Sarebbe come ammettere di aver scelto qualcosa di serie B ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Angy, nn è questione di giustificarla o meno...
> 
> sono profondamente realista,
> 
> ...


Hai ragione.
Ma qui non è che ci consoliamo tanto ...qui se qualcuno se la racconta glielo diciamo.
Se venisse la moglie che ha telefonato a Belle ...se la prenderebbe anche lei la sua parte  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  per l'inutilità del gesto, per non voler considerare le responsabilità del partner, per essersela presa con una ragazza incastrata...
Ma qui la cosa si è concentrata sulla teoria prima e poi sul voler difendere una posizione indifendibile con ragionamenti psudo razionali quando sarebbe stato ben compreso il gesto emotivo e l'umiliazione della telefonata in presenza delle amiche e il bisogno di uscirne almeno in piedi.

In passato abbiamo appoggiato un'amante che voleva chiamare la moglie ...per portarla a scaricare la rabbia e il dolore e poi ...ha capito che non le sarebbe servito.
Abbiamo altre volte massacrato chi l'aveva fatto e che già si massacrava da sola per averlo fatto e per il dolore che aveva dato a un'altra donna e ...a sè stessa.
Mica si fanno sconti, qui.
E' per questo poi che, anche passata la tempesta, tanti rimangono ...perché sanno che gli si dice quel che da soli non si riesce a capire.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Novembre 2008)

*Oscuro*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non so chi abbia la laurea in dignità per poter valutare la dignità altrui ...sicuramente non ce l'ha chi è amante.
> 
> 
> Però ho letto che molti di chi accusava di mancanza di dignità faceva parte della corte che s'inchinava a Chen che proclamava la dignità ontologica dell'essere umano, che non c'azzecca nulla con la dignità dei comportamenti di cui si cercava di discutere in quel contesto ...ma in questo ha trovato pacifico definire senza dignità una reazione impulsiva e umana nata dal dolore.


 Dopo analisi accurata della segnalazione cui sopra non sono riuscito a capire quale sia il vettore offensivo. Il messaggio è al massimo un pochino provocatorio ma non indirizza nessuno in particolare. La corte che si piegava a Chensamurai Magno lo faceva per affari loro e più che altro vedo un simbolico e simpatico abbinamento alle favole.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Novembre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> Dopo analisi accurata della segnalazione cui sopra non sono riuscito a capire quale sia il vettore offensivo. Il messaggio è al massimo un pochino provocatorio ma non indirizza nessuno in particolare. La corte che si piegava a Chensamurai Magno lo faceva per affari loro e più che altro vedo un simbolico e simpatico abbinamento alle favole.


 Ma ho scritto due messaggi in cui ho dato dello scemo a oscuro


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Saggezza leggo in te
> 
> 
> 
> ...


difficile è non raccontarsela. 
poco dopo l'euforia, le domande ce le si fa eccome... e lì non ci sono santi ne sconti...
è dura.


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Novembre 2008)

Arthur ha detto:


> Dopo analisi accurata della segnalazione cui sopra non sono riuscito a capire quale sia il vettore offensivo. Il messaggio è al massimo un pochino provocatorio ma non indirizza nessuno in particolare. *La corte che si piegava a Chensamurai Magno lo faceva per affari loro e più che altro vedo un simbolico e simpatico abbinamento alle favole.[/*quote]
> 
> sei invidiosetto di Cen, eh....


----------



## Old Italia1 (22 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> Arthur ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Dopo analisi accurata della segnalazione cui sopra non sono riuscito a capire quale sia il vettore offensivo. Il messaggio è al massimo un pochino provocatorio ma non indirizza nessuno in particolare. *La corte che si piegava a Chensamurai Magno lo faceva per affari loro e più che altro vedo un simbolico e simpatico abbinamento alle favole. *
> ...


una perfetta analisi, non c'è che dire...


----------



## oscuro (22 Novembre 2008)

*Alessandro*

Sinceramente...sempre meglio far parte della corte di chen...che di un povero millantatore...poi i gusti son gusti....!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (22 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sinceramente...sempre meglio far parte della corte di chen...che di un povero millantatore...poi i gusti son gusti....!!


 cazzarola...hai già cambiato idea dopo 20 secondi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












sei un uomo tutto di un pezzo, quando dici una cosa è quella...


----------



## oscuro (22 Novembre 2008)

*Italia 1*

Era un ipotesi.....!Certo credo che tu abbia poco da insegnare....!!!Dai Alessandro fatti da parte....!!Se vuoi puoi sempre far un salto a Roma così invece di dar uno schiaffo ad emmekappa...provi a darlo a me...!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (22 Novembre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Era un ipotesi.....!Certo credo che tu abbia poco da insegnare....!!!Dai Alessandro fatti da parte....!!Se vuoi puoi sempre far un salto a Roma così invece di dar uno schiaffo ad emmekappa...provi a darlo a me...!!


sei tu che hai parlato di schiaffi...figurati se mi muovo per uno come te...io vivo sempre a segrate... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




un centesimo per ogni argomento che scrivi in cui tiri in ballo qualcun altro perchè non sei in grado di cavartela da solo e sarei milionario...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Novembre 2008)

*ehi voi due...*

perché non vi aprite un bel thread e andate lì a scannarvi? impestare tutti quelli in cui mettete piede con le vostre minacce non pare carino


----------



## Old Italia1 (22 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> perché non vi aprite un bel thread e andate lì a scannarvi? impestare tutti quelli in cui mettete piede con le vostre minacce non pare carino


 io non ho mai minacciato oscuro....a te risulta?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> io non ho mai minacciato oscuro....a te risulta?


ma non mi sembra che ti faccia scivolare sopra quello che ti scrive. il ricordargli che abiti a segrate è un invito per un aperitivo?

(e, in questo caso, consiglierei il cafè trussardi, se vuoi fare bella figura 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old Italia1 (22 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma non mi sembra che ti faccia scivolare sopra quello che ti scrive. il ricordargli che abiti a segrate è un invito per un aperitivo?
> 
> (e, in questo caso, consiglierei il cafè trussardi, se vuoi fare bella figura
> 
> ...


allora...non girare le carte in tavola..rispondere ad una minaccia non è minacciare qualcuno a sua volta...
il Trussardi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  babbea... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  mò me lo segno...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> allora...non girare le carte in tavola..rispondere ad una minaccia non è minacciare qualcuno a sua volta...
> il Trussardi...
> 
> 
> ...



rispondere a una minaccia con una minaccia è una minaccia sottointesa.

sei minaccioso.


----------



## Old Italia1 (22 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> rispondere a una minaccia con una minaccia è una minaccia sottointesa.
> 
> sei minaccioso.


sono uno che non si fa minacciare...tutto qui...ma io non gli ho detto che lo vado a cercare..se ha voglia sa dove trovarmi...se non ha voglia chi se ne fotte...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> sono uno che non si fa minacciare...tutto qui...ma io non gli ho detto che lo vado a cercare..se ha voglia sa dove trovarmi...se non ha voglia chi se ne fotte...



lui t'ha detto che viene a cercarti?

non è una provocazione, davvero se l'ha scritto non l'ho letto. ho letto che ti ha invitato a passare da roma. ma non leggo tutto


----------



## Old Italia1 (22 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lui t'ha detto che viene a cercarti?
> 
> non è una provocazione, davvero se l'ha scritto non l'ho letto. ho letto che ti ha invitato a passare da roma. ma non leggo tutto


 mi ha ripetutamente scritto che appunto volevo farlo con mk..e che mi invitava a farlo con lui...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> mi ha ripetutamente scritto che appunto volevo farlo con mk..e che mi invitava a farlo con lui...


non ho letto o non ho colto la minaccia, come non avevo colto (e continuo a non farlo) la tua verso mk


----------



## oscuro (22 Novembre 2008)

*Italia 1*

Ma infatti alessandro si guarda bene dal provai...a minacciarmi..!Si diverte a farlo con le donne....che coraggio è???


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma non mi sembra che ti faccia scivolare sopra quello che ti scrive. il ricordargli che abiti a segrate è un invito per un aperitivo?
> 
> (e, in questo caso, consiglierei il cafè trussardi, se vuoi fare bella figura
> 
> ...


e senza richieste strane eh? solo quello che c'è nel menù....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e senza richieste strane eh? solo quello che c'è nel menù....
















   che pirla che sei  

	
	
		
		
	


	

































tra l'altro ti sei dimenticata di dire che se chiedi qualcosa che non c'è nel menu, non solo si incazzano ma ti rispondono pure "noi quelle cose non le facciamo  

	
	
		
		
	


	












 "


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che pirla che sei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 te li ricordi quelli accanto a noi che sembravano due studiosi di bibbia?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> te li ricordi quelli accanto a noi che sembravano due studiosi di bibbia?



mi ricordo tutto di quel posto
soprattutto la sensazione che noi 4 fossimo gli anticristo


----------



## Old Italia1 (22 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi ricordo tutto di quel posto
> soprattutto la sensazione che noi 4 fossimo gli anticristo


soprattutto quando io e fedifrago ci siamo baciati in bocca e mi ha dato le istruzioni di come comportarmi e cosa scrivere......


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi ricordo tutto di quel posto
> soprattutto la sensazione che noi 4 fossimo gli anticristo
































   ma no, dai....il mio vestitino viola era così in tono con l'ambiente.....
fatto liquore al cioccolato...verso un po'?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> soprattutto quando io e fedifrago ci siamo baciati in bocca e mi ha dato le istruzioni di come comportarmi e cosa scrivere......


 per non dimenticare il tuo occhiolino quando ti ha dato un pizzico sul sedere....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma no, dai....il mio vestitino viola era così in tono con l'ambiente.....
> fatto liquore al cioccolato...*verso un po'*?



sei diventata avara?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (22 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sei diventata avara?


ma volevo usare il tazzone del latte


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> soprattutto quando io e fedifrago ci siamo baciati in bocca e mi ha dato le istruzioni di come comportarmi e cosa scrivere......



ma questo non ha colpito più di tanto secondo me. almeno non quanto il momento in cui hai ballato la lap dance usandolo come palo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (22 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma volevo usare il tazzone del latte


ora ti riconosco e ti appoggio


----------



## Old Italia1 (22 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma questo non ha colpito più di tanto secondo me. almeno non quanto il *momento in cui hai ballato la lap dance usandolo come palo*


 e  mi hai messo i 100 euro nel perizoma...


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> per non dimenticare il tuo occhiolino quando ti ha dato un pizzico sul sedere....





angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma questo non ha colpito più di tanto secondo me. almeno non quanto il momento in cui hai ballato la lap dance usandolo come palo


Noi quelle cose non le facciamo!


----------

